# Who has the most obnoxious fans in the SEC



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 2, 2010)

Several front runners, Florida, Alabama, LSU, Tennessee, but my vote goes to Georgia if they get by South Carolina and get to the lofty mark of 2-0. Yes its a every year thing beat Carolina and Georgia fans are already talking about facing Florida undefeated and when it doesn't happen then its all crying and pouting. Georgia fans can't get over the fact they are not up to Florida standards in talent or coaching. And yes Ole Miss isn't there either but I'm a fan and I support my team yes we've had many lean years but hey Georgia fans OLE MISS is 3-1 in the last 4 meetings with Florida and wins in the last 2 Cotton Bowls


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 2, 2010)

On this site Florida hands down. I would include LSU but they have drop off the radar on the forum.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 2, 2010)

Good for you. Are you done with your little anti-UGA rant yet? 


LSU has the worst fans, hands down.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 2, 2010)

On another note I cant wait to play ole miss this year and get a little payback. Ole Miss won last year cause you caught Tennessee at it most down time last year (injuries) its just that simple. Revenge is going to be sweet.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 2, 2010)

not a rant just the facts


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 2, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> not a rant just the facts



 FACTS? You ask a hypothetical question about which fans are obnoxious and then talk about FACTS? This is the GON sports forum man....facts are not allowed!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 2, 2010)

You do make a good point!!!


----------



## wrogers (Jun 2, 2010)

I have discovered that not only florida fans are obnoxious, but all people from Florida.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 2, 2010)

Being a Gator fan on this board is like having to play all your games on the road. We're severely outnumbered and almost everything we post is met with:

1. derision
2. ridicule
3. slander
4. questions about our ancestry 
5. questions about our fashions
6. outright animosity

Pick one or all.

Of course we get obnoxious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Being a Gator fan on this board is like having to play all your games on the road. We're severely outnumbered and almost everything we post is met with:
> 
> 1. derision
> 2. ridicule
> ...



You won't get much sympathy either not that you are looking for it.  Yall have been on top for a good while now and you've run your mouths reminding everybody about it the entire time.  So if people don't pat you on the back there is a reason.

The answer to this question just depends on who you ask.  I do think it's funny that we get called the most obnoxious so often around here.

Florida, hands down, without a doubt, and nobody else even comes close.

Talk about crying and excuse making.  The few times that UGA has beaten Florida since 1990 the crying and excuses from the UF camp is almost hard to believe.

I exclude chadair, gatorb, and bullgator from the above description.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

wrogers said:


> I have discovered that not only florida fans are obnoxious, but all people from Florida.



It amazing how many of those vermin there are in Telfair County between the third Saturday of October and the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 2, 2010)

wrogers said:


> I have discovered that not only florida fans are obnoxious, but all people from Florida.



When you have three football teams in state that have dominated football for the past 25yrs then yes..we tend to get obnoxious.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 2, 2010)

L s u


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 2, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> L s u



without a doubt it is LSU.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Florida............ followed by LSU


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2010)

Come on everyone....vote for Florida. I don't even want to lose to UGA or LSU in this poll!


----------



## boothy (Jun 2, 2010)

Alabama


----------



## wrogers (Jun 2, 2010)

*vermin*



Ole Fuzzy said:


> It amazing how many of those vermin there are in Telfair County between the third Saturday of October and the weekend after Thanksgiving.



Believe me if I had my way I wouldn't see you again. I know how many of u come here during deer season. I've seen the number increase for the past 6 years. I've also seen more things stolen the last six years. and yes I do think the two are related.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 2, 2010)

used to be UM,...hurricanes were by far and away the most obnoxious "in your face" fans I've ever encountered,...women too.
Then Bama let "da air outta day tude" and for the most part they've evaporated...Gators have now assumed that role, albeit not as "professionally obnoxious " as Da Canes, but #1 currently,...'course Bama brought dem gators to tears so maybe they'll go quietly to their corner ....


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Several front runners, Florida, Alabama, LSU, Tennessee, but my vote goes to Georgia if they get by South Carolina and get to the lofty mark of 2-0. Yes its a every year thing beat Carolina and Georgia fans are already talking about facing Florida undefeated and when it doesn't happen then its all crying and pouting. Georgia fans can't get over the fact they are not up to Florida standards in talent or coaching. And yes Ole Miss isn't there either but I'm a fan and I support my team yes we've had many lean years but hey Georgia fans OLE MISS is 3-1 in the last 4 meetings with Florida and wins in the last 2 Cotton Bowls



All of the teams you named have something in common except 1 . They all have a BCS championship except UGA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

LSU. 
That has really been the only stadium i've been to that they won't  talk to you, don't like you being there, and get really mean when they get drunk. Having a beer can( not empty) thrown at us didn't help. Somebody ripping the Bama flag off my truck after the game was a nice touch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> All of the teams you named have something in common except 1 . They all have a BCS championship except UGA.



The poster boy for why UF is far and away the worst speaketh.


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, that makes a lot of sense.  Drop $3000 for a lease, $300 for a lisence, and drive 400 miles round trip just to steal rusty hubcaps etc.. ?


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 2, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> Oh yeah, that makes a lot of sense.  Drop $3000 for a lease, $300 for a lisence, and drive 400 miles round trip just to steal rusty hubcaps etc.. ?



The above post was meant as a "Reply" to a post by Wrogers. I see that the original, slanderous post has been removed.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 2, 2010)

Alabama hands down...they do have the right attitude about football; it's serious stuff; but it was a bit much when after going undefeated until losing the last regular season game to Auburn one of them threw a brick through the window at coach Curry's house..


----------



## riprap (Jun 2, 2010)

Alabama. More fans have popped up in the last two years than I have ever seen. I have also been fishing regularly over in Alabama for the past ten years and everyone over there has a shiney new tag and new hat. Three or four years ago you would see a few greasy old ones.


----------



## HBC4570 (Jun 2, 2010)

uga.biggest bunch of thumb suckers i've ever seen when they lose.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The poster boy for why UF is far and away the worst speaketh.




  Just showing they all have a reason to be obnoxios except UGA fans. I have never been able to find out  why UGA fans are so obnoxious .


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have met obnoxious fans from ALL SEC teams. And they are even worse when they are drunk. Including my Gators.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Just showing they all have a reason to be obnoxios except UGA fans. I have never been able to find out  why UGA fans are so obnoxious .



Cause we're better than you


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 2, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Being a Gator fan on this board is like having to play all your games on the road. We're severely outnumbered and almost everything we post is met with:
> 
> 1. derision
> 2. ridicule
> ...



outnumbered...outnumbered!...outnumbered?  Let me tell you about outnumbered....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Riprap, they call those kinda people FRONTRUNNERS! We had ALOT around here a couple of years ago when luck smiled upon Tech 'tween the hedges.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 2, 2010)

Georgia by far, when you go to lsu....remember you are tiger bait.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cause we're better than you


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I can answer it honestly and eveyone will agree....

The ACC!


----------



## AU Bassman (Jun 2, 2010)

riprap said:


> Alabama. More fans have popped up in the last two years than I have ever seen. I have also been fishing regularly over in Alabama for the past ten years and everyone over there has a shiney new tag and new hat. Three or four years ago you would see a few greasy old ones.



There it is. That pretty much sums it up. Biggest bandwagon fans in the SEC. When it's good they come out in droves. Don't hear too much out of them when it's bad. Except for the umpteen national championships discussion.

   I have never seen so many brand new bammer plates on vehicles like I have seen the last two years here in GA. Everybody loves a winner.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 2, 2010)

I think this question can not really be answered.  Every team has some obnoxious fans.  There are some on this board that are had to even try and have a conversation with.  They cant see past their own team far enough to know that there are other teams out there

But the answer depends on who you ask and when you ask them.   We can all be obnoxious when we want to be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> There it is. That pretty much sums it up. Biggest bandwagon fans in the SEC. When it's good they come out in droves. Don't hear too much out of them when it's bad. Except for the umpteen national championships discussion.
> 
> I have never seen so many brand new bammer plates on vehicles like I have seen the last two years here in GA. Everybody loves a winner.



we had to update our bling with the new Championship year on it.

Seriously, the bandwagon fans i despise are the ones that jump on a forum (whether it be this one or another) to get in a few digs after a loss in a big game. How many times do you remember a thread here after a (pick a school) game that had posters who have never been here before( or since)?


----------



## Buck (Jun 2, 2010)

My family and co-workers are all Tech fans so this one is a no brainer for me...  but since it's an SEC question I have to say Florida...then Tennessee


----------



## boothy (Jun 2, 2010)

riprap said:


> Alabama. More fans have popped up in the last two years than I have ever seen. I have also been fishing regularly over in Alabama for the past ten years and everyone over there has a shiney new tag and new hat. Three or four years ago you would see a few greasy old ones.



haha this is to true man.


----------



## BuckCommander (Jun 2, 2010)

Aint nothin finer in the land than a drunk obnoxious georgia fan!!! Go dawgs


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 2, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I think I can answer it honestly and eveyone will agree....
> 
> The ACC!



Now you gone and done it !!  UGAy hands down. Nothing but a bunch of drunk boobs that think they are 4 legged mutts. How do yall say it, ruff ruff ruff ?


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 2, 2010)

LSU is probably the worst.....Florida fans are probably second. They think success over just the last decade or so makes them royalty.


----------



## golffreak (Jun 2, 2010)

Tennessee.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 2, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Now you gone and done it !!  UGAy hands down. Nothing but a bunch of drunk boobs that think they are 4 legged mutts. How do yall say it, ruff ruff ruff ?



Nope...


We say...


*


WE RUN THIS STATE.*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h-zZ_qIJ3aQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Have a nice day, sir


----------



## Roberson (Jun 2, 2010)

wrogers said:


> I have discovered that not only florida fans are obnoxious, but all people from Florida.



          Well then,  why the Heck do all ya'll go on vacation there?


----------



## Roberson (Jun 2, 2010)

Georgia fans BARK all the time. If that ain't obnoxious......... Anyway it's pretty funny how everybody hates Florida cause we're a better ball team than any of Ya'll...............


----------



## Buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

Trying to be as impartial as possible, I'd say LSU - by a country mile.  I think after that - it's going to depend on who you dislike as to your answer.    Even though I think there are a lot of obnoxious UGA fans, most of them are not so bad to your face.   I can't say the same about LSU fans, I think many of them need a life outside of cheering on the sidelines.   I've been to a couple of games at LSU and I've never seen such disrespect for the other team's fans and many of them take this attitude on the road too.   I've seen grown men spit tobacco on a little girl dressed in an Auburn cheerleading outfit.   If that's not over the top, I don't know what is.  Sure they all have bad apples, but I think in LSU's case they have a few good apples.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 2, 2010)

Having been to Georgia games all my life, rubbed elbows with fans from every other SEC school there is in Athens and abroad....gotta say Georgia fans are the worst.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 3, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> not a rant just the facts



Only fact here is that posts such as yours make it very difficult for me not to call someone an idiot.  I will refrain, but it is VERY tough in your case.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> We say...
> ...



Every time I see this ... it just makes my day.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 3, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Now you gone and done it !!  UGAy hands down. Nothing but a bunch of drunk boobs that think they are 4 legged mutts. What does my Gnats say when we play yall , rough, rough, rough?



There.. i fis it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> We say...
> ...



I love it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Just showing they all have a reason to be obnoxios except UGA fans. I have never been able to find out  why UGA fans are so obnoxious .





It doesn't matter what your "reason" for being obnoxious is.  That's like saying cat crap stinks for a good reason.  Nobody cares and they still don't want to smell it. So cover it up would you?


----------



## chadair (Jun 3, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Come on everyone....vote for Florida. I don't even want to lose to UGA or LSU in this poll!







buck#4 said:


> My family and co-workers are all Tech fans so this one is a no brainer for me...  but since it's an SEC question I have to say Florida...then Tennessee



good for u buck#4, cause I doubt u have what u would need for it to be a BRAINER



Swamprat said:


> LSU is probably the worst.....Florida fans are probably second. They think success over just the last decade or so makes them royalty.


how about the last TWO DECADES


----------



## cullyhog (Jun 3, 2010)

Usually the team that one the "big game" of the week. There's always somebody that never follows his team regularly that is now an expert on everything because his team won. He usually drops off the earth when they get beat the next week!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatormeup (Jun 3, 2010)

riprap said:


> Alabama. More fans have popped up in the last two years than I have ever seen. I have also been fishing regularly over in Alabama for the past ten years and everyone over there has a shiney new tag and new hat. Three or four years ago you would see a few greasy old ones.



heck half the state of alabama smells like moth balls!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 3, 2010)

I hunt in Alabama and the other 6 guys in the lease are Bama fans. Man the last 2 months of the season they talked enough trash to overload a landfill.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It doesn't matter what your "reason" for being obnoxious is.  That's like saying cat crap stinks for a good reason.  Nobody cares and they still don't want to smell it. So cover it up would you?



Normally winners are obnoxious and losers are not. But in this case UGA fans are still obnoxious .  Must be from being the best team in a above average state. You guys seem to be very proud of that .

UGA is the most obnoxious fans during the offseason by far. During the season it goes away when they realize their team is not as good as they thought . During the season UF fans are probly the most obnoxious fans .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Normally winners are obnoxious and losers are not. But in this case UGA fans are still obnoxious .  Must be from being the best team in a above average state. You guys seem to be very proud of that .
> 
> UGA is the most obnoxious fans during the offseason by far. During the season it goes away when they realize their team is not as good as they thought . During the season UF fans are probly the most obnoxious fans .



What cracks me up and drives me nuts at the same time is the way that you present your opinions as facts that can not be disputed.

It's all relative.  The answer to who is the most obnoxious really just depends on who you ask.  You hate UGA so you are gonna say UGA every time.  I hate UF so the reverse is true.  But you can ask a fan of some other team and they are gonna say that we are both wrong.  Nobody can really be wrong or right here because it's all based on opinion rather than indisputable fact.

Your reasons for obnoxious behavior are irrelevant and don't justify anything.  Just because UF is good, that doesn't justify obnoxious behavior.  Whether you think you have a good reason or not it's still obnoxious.  Just because a garbage man has a good reason to smell like garbage, that doesn't mean people have to like it or accept it.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> What cracks me up and drives me nuts at the same time is the way that you present your opinions as facts that can not be disputed.
> 
> It's all relative.  The answer to who is the most obnoxious really just depends on who you ask.  You hate UGA so you are gonna say UGA every time.  I hate UF so the reverse is true.  But you can ask a fan of some other team and they are gonna say that we are both wrong.  Nobody can really be wrong or right here because it's all based on opinion rather than indisputable fact.
> 
> Your reasons for obnoxious behavior are irrelevant and don't justify anything.  Just because UF is good, that doesn't justify obnoxious behavior.  Whether you think you have a good reason or not it's still obnoxious.  Just because a garbage man has a good reason to smell like garbage, that doesn't mean people have to like it or accept it.



What did I claim was a fact ? Winning makes fans obnoxious . If not why do you UGA obnoxious fans seem to calm down during the season when your team is losing ?  Have you notice no one is naming any bad teams like Vandy , MSU and even Kentucky .


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Florida............ followed by LSU



No, Florida fans are just annoying.....LSU fans are freaking obnoxious.  There is NO question about that....ESPECIALLY if they are in LA.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> No, Florida fans are just annoying.....LSU fans are freaking obnoxious.  There is NO question about that....ESPECIALLY if they are in LA.



Been around plenty of both.......... Florida Fans take the cake


----------



## Roberson (Jun 3, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Having been to Georgia games all my life, rubbed elbows with fans from every other SEC school there is in Athens and abroad....gotta say Georgia fans are the worst.



Well, how about that, Ham? We finally agree!


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2010)

chadair said:


> good for u buck#4, cause I doubt u have what u would need for it to be a BRAINER



  

I do have enough brains to not resign my postion at work over a simple bout of reflux though....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 3, 2010)

gatormeup said:


> heck half the state of alabama smells like moth balls!!!



We all know what the other half smells like


----------



## maker4life (Jun 3, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I do have enough brains to not resign my postion at work over a simple bout of reflux though....





Take two tums and call me when the recruiting season's over !


----------



## Roberson (Jun 3, 2010)

All you Georgia fans hate Florida, but You sure don't complain when you go there on vacation every year!  If you don't like it, go somewhere else. Probably too hot for ya'll anyway, too many Gators, too..........


----------



## chadair (Jun 3, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I do have enough brains to not resign my postion at work over a simple bout of reflux though....



I'm not gonna give u that much credit, yer probably talkin about yer high payin moderator job


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2010)

chadair said:


> I'm not gonna give u that much credit, yer probably talkin about yer high payin moderator job



No, I'm talking about Meyer..  

I can see the commercials now... "Coach Urban Meyer, I hear you suffer from Esophageal Spasms.  How do spell relief?"


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 3, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> All you Georgia fans hate Florida, but You sure don't complain when you go there on vacation every year!  If you don't like it, go somewhere else. Probably too hot for ya'll anyway, too many Gators, too..........



Hate the beach, so you don't have to worry bout me being down that way  Unless I'm going offshore, but with the oil, that doesn't look likely for a while.

I'd rather be up here on the TN river ANY day of the week. That's the only good to ever come out of the volunteer state...


----------



## chadair (Jun 3, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> No, I'm talking about Meyer..
> 
> I can see the commercials now... "Coach Urban Meyer, I hear you suffer from Esophageal Spasms.  How do spell relief?"



 my bad


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> All you Georgia fans hate Florida, but You sure don't complain when you go there on vacation every year!  If you don't like it, go somewhere else. Probably too hot for ya'll anyway, too many Gators, too..........



That goes both ways slick......... If Florida fans hate Georgia so much, why have so many moved up here??? If Florida is so nice why are there so many people leaving it?????


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What did I claim was a fact ? Winning makes fans obnoxious . If not why do you UGA obnoxious fans seem to calm down during the season when your team is losing ?  Have you notice no one is naming any bad teams like Vandy , MSU and even Kentucky .



This has got to be an act.  I said you state opinions as if they are facts.  See the difference?  Yes I notice that no one is naming teams like that.  So what's your point?  That UGA is not a crap program?  I already knew that.

Look man, you're gonna have to get over it if it bothers you that UGA fans don't worship at the alter of Urban with you.  Never gonna happen son so forget it.

Nobody said UF wasn't a good program.  So I don't what it is that you keep waiting for.  Are you hoping that I'll become a Florida fan or denounce UGA?  

Either way, I'm done with this little...contest of yours.  Play stupid games and you win stupid prizes.

Regardless of whether or not you think you have a right to be obnoxious, it doesn't make you a cut above.  It just makes you obnoxious and a waste of time to talk to.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> That goes both ways slick......... If Florida fans hate Georgia so much, why have so many moved up here??? If Florida is so nice why are there so many people leaving it?????



That's easy.....because no southern (SEC, ACC, etc.) football fan can even begin to compete in the obnoxious department with all the New York, New Jersey, and other true know it alls that move down here. I don't care who your team is....I'd be willing to bet sharing a hunt camp with most any of y'all would be a hoot....even talking CFB!.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2010)

bullgator said:


> That's easy.....because no southern (SEC, ACC, etc.) football fan can even begin to compete in the obnoxious department with all the New York, New Jersey, and other true know it alls that move down here. I don't care who your team is....I'd be willing to bet sharing a hunt camp with most any of y'all would be a hoot....even talking CFB!.



Agreed.  See if you can get through to your counterpart.  That boy is a true believer.  He thinks UGA fans are evil and that he couldn't possibly have a single thing in common with a UGA fan.  I happen to know that most you gators here are good ol boys.  Just misguided.


----------



## Roberson (Jun 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> That goes both ways slick......... If Florida fans hate Georgia so much, why have so many moved up here??? If Florida is so nice why are there so many people leaving it?????



Florida's great! 100,000 drunk Georgians on spring break can't be wrong!! If there was no Florida, ya'll couldn't come down here and get whipped every year!!


----------



## Roberson (Jun 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  See if you can get through to your counterpart.  That boy is a true believer.  He thinks UGA fans are evil and that he couldn't possibly have a single thing in common with a UGA fan.  I happen to know that most you gators here are good ol boys.  Just misguided.



Hey SG Dawg, if your'e talking about me, I don't think Ga fans are evil, I've been happily married to one for nearly 14 years!


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Hey SG Dawg, if your'e talking about me, I don't think Ga fans are evil, I've been happily married to one for nearly 14 years!



Sounds like you lucked up and found a good one then...


----------



## riprap (Jun 3, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> That goes both ways slick......... If Florida fans hate Georgia so much, why have so many moved up here??? If Florida is so nice why are there so many people leaving it?????



I heard that! Florida guys drive deer lease prices up cause all they have is small deer, and Alabama folk are making the unemployment rates go up, but their states are the bomb.


----------



## Roberson (Jun 3, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Sounds like you lucked up and found a good one then...



Well, I don't know  if it was luck or my good-lookin, smooth ways with the ladies.......anyway, my bulldog dresses better than yours!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 3, 2010)

Its true people,,,,,,,,,,,If you are winning then you will prolly be obnoxious.   Most Recently in the SEC who is obnoxious?  Bammer and UF.

But UGA is always obnoxious IMO..........In General.......I am in the presence of UGA fans more than any other fan (because,,,,duh,,,i live in GA.)...So of course i will see more unrealistic Obnoxious UGA fans more than say a UF, Bammer, Etc..

I can Honestly say i know SOME REALISTIC UGA fans though.........BUT the latter exists more.


----------



## stuart smith (Jun 3, 2010)

*Run this State*



MudDucker said:


> Every time I see this ... it just makes my day.



Me too!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 3, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Well, how about that, Ham? We finally agree!



UGA's first on the obnoxious list.  

UF fans are first on another list, based on my experiences (derogatory epithet that would be unapproved by the mods).


----------



## sleeze (Jun 3, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> UGA's first on the obnoxious list.
> 
> UF fans are first on another list, based on my experiences (derogatory epithet that would be unapproved by the mods).



Hey Ham?  

Who is your team?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 4, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Hey Ham?
> 
> Who is your team?


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 4, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Well, how about that, Ham? We finally agree!



Ain't gonna say what that makes you ... but birds of a feather ... you know the rest.


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 4, 2010)

We run this state? That's quite a statement.

Alabama, LSU, and Florida can say "We run this country".

UGA, hands down. And this is coming from someone who despises Florida.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 4, 2010)

"We own this state"  That's a pretty obnoxious statement right there.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 4, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Several front runners, Florida, Alabama, LSU, Tennessee, but my vote goes to Georgia if they get by South Carolina and get to the lofty mark of 2-0. Yes its a every year thing beat Carolina and Georgia fans are already talking about facing Florida undefeated and when it doesn't happen then its all crying and pouting. Georgia fans can't get over the fact they are not up to Florida standards in talent or coaching. And yes Ole Miss isn't there either but I'm a fan and I support my team yes we've had many lean years but hey Georgia fans OLE MISS is 3-1 in the last 4 meetings with Florida and wins in the last 2 Cotton Bowls



I can tell you the most annoying college town in the SEC...Oxford.  It is illegal to purchase COLD BEER from a distributor.  Might be the worst law I have ever come across.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> "We own this state"  That's a pretty obnoxious statement right there.



Get used to it....we'll be owning my old home state of Fla pretty soon!  


DAWGS!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> "We own this state"  That's a pretty obnoxious statement right there.



Well, then there you have it. Discussion over. UGA takes the cake


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 4, 2010)

bullgator said:


> That's easy.....because no southern (SEC, ACC, etc.) football fan can even begin to compete in the obnoxious department with all the New York, New Jersey, and other true know it alls that move down here. I don't care who your team is....I'd be willing to bet sharing a hunt camp with most any of y'all would be a hoot....even talking CFB!.



How do you think most true North GA natives feel about a very large percentage of folks from Florida(not all)........ One in the same..... They move up here and want it this way and we had this back in Florida. Oh we are better than you.......yada, yada, yada........... I see it and hear it quite often


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How do you think most true North GA natives feel about a very large percentage of folks from Florida(not all)........ One in the same..... They move up here and want it this way and we had this back in Florida. Oh we are better than you.......yada, yada, yada........... I see it and hear it quite often


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How do you think most true North GA natives feel about a very large percentage of folks from Florida(not all)........ One in the same..... They move up here and want it this way and we had this back in Florida. Oh we are better than you.......yada, yada, yada........... I see it and hear it quite often



I think we get a sight more of that down here than you do. That's not how we do it in (Michigan, Ohio, New York and on and on). We've got so many of them down here, we've lost our identity. I've lived in Fla since 1957, except for 4 years in wonderful McRae, Ga. and I'm thinking about leaving for north Alabama.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I think we get a sight more of that down here than you do. That's not how we do it in (Michigan, Ohio, New York and on and on). We've got so many of them down here, we've lost our identity. I've lived in Fla since 1957, except for 4 years in wonderful McRae, Ga. and I'm thinking about leaving for north Alabama.



So it is ok for ya'll to complain about it, but we are evil if we do.................


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> So it is ok for ya'll to complain about it, but we are evil if we do.................



naw, complain to your heart's content. Just human nature I guess.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 4, 2010)

All SEC fans are somewhat obnoxious, but I have never talked to any worse than an Alabama fan! 
GO CANES!
Envy the past, fear the future!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> "We own this state"  That's a pretty obnoxious statement right there.



Sort of like, "You're either a gator or gator bait." or "The top 1% of 1%?"


----------



## Roberson (Jun 4, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I think we get a sight more of that down here than you do. That's not how we do it in (Michigan, Ohio, New York and on and on). We've got so many of them down here, we've lost our identity. I've lived in Fla since 1957, except for 4 years in wonderful McRae, Ga. and I'm thinking about leaving for north Alabama.



It is a cryin' shame what has happened in Florida with all the Yanks coming. But, there are still plenty of places there that are "Old Florida", especially North Florida, and some parts of Central Florida. There's still some ol' Florida Crackers out there!!


----------



## Roberson (Jun 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> How do you think most true North GA natives feel about a very large percentage of folks from Florida(not all)........ One in the same..... They move up here and want it this way and we had this back in Florida. Oh we are better than you.......yada, yada, yada........... I see it and hear it quite often



Sounds like some of Ya'll might suffer from an inferiority complex...........


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 4, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Sounds like some of Ya'll might suffer from an inferiority complex...........



Nope..... just can't stand folks who think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 4, 2010)

Anything North of Daltoin....is yankees... and come to think of it.. anything south of Albany is yankees too!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe that some college football fans take their team pride way over the top, if your not able to be truthful with yourself about your team then how would you be able to have any kind of logical debate with someone about who's the "best". I have lived in Georgia all my life and have been a Miami Hurricane fan all my life, I like to see all the Georgia teams do well but I wouldn't argue til I was blue in the face that UGA or Miami has been able to show up on the same field with the Florida Gators in the last several years, if I did then I would be "incompetent and obnoxious". Those that will argue that is what gives college team fans that label, not to mention the drunken heckling on game day!


----------



## tigerfan (Jun 5, 2010)

I say - UGA.  Then again, they only hang around for half a season.

By the way, if you guys get a chance to go to Tiger Stadium.  Make it a point to chat with some tailgaters.  I've been a part of plenty of them and we always welcomed the visiting team in our party.  You will get some good natured taunting, but I'm sure that all of you can dish it as well.  Remember, it's all in fun.  Share your beer and they'll share their beer, food, etc.

Then again, every school has their bad apples.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 5, 2010)

Notre Dame fans used to be the worst by far...in a time far, far, away


----------



## bullgator (Jun 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Florida, hands down, without a doubt, and nobody else even comes close.



There you go!....SGD said it.....we win it....end of thread!


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jun 5, 2010)

i can't believe no one has said south carolina. 
sure my team is in the acc, and i havent encountered as many sec fans(although my mom is a diehard USC alum and goes to every football & basketball game  ) south carolina has to be the worst.


----------

